# Big Bragg...SO proud of my big guy!



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Today we graduated from intermediate obedience class. When we started the class i was worried he wasn't mature enough for the class (he just turned 7months this week) but he has been ahead of the class since day 1. Sage won all of the competitions...trainer worked extra hard to mess with him and like a good boy he didn't budge and kept his focus on me. A crowd of people had come to watch because he was being so incredible at his stay with all the distractions. At the end of class Sage had a crowd of people wanting to meet him. He was so cute sitting like a good boy for his pets but still looking up at them and licking the air like "hey look at me I want to kiss you come closer!" everyone was gushing over him and saying how sweet/beautiful/smart he was. Very proud of my big guy! we will be starting advanced in 2 weeks.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Big congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Congrats - we're two weeks into our intermediate class.
Good luck in the advanced class - I'm sure he'll blow 'em away!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

to both of you!!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

and keep up with da good work.!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great work you guys!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! Then again he is a GSD!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow -- this is great and very impressive!!

Good boy, Sage!! And what a great Mommy you have!

Tanya


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Nicely done to both of you!


----------

